

Ask HN: Review my site - Did They Play - tibbon
http://didtheyplay.com/

======
jcapote
Rather than focusing on the negative aspect of the game (are you an addict? is
someone you know lying?), focus on selling it as a meeting tool to know
when/where your friends have logged on.

~~~
tibbon
I like this idea. Thanks. I think I'd still keep some of that in there, but
more as an aside and not the main focus.

------
Vindexus
This is actually pretty neat.

Your textboxes on the home page are practically invisible though.

If I don't enter my email address (I shouldn't have to by the way) then I get
an error saying that the person wasn't found. The error should say I have to
enter my email address, instead it tells me to try again and recheck my
spelling.

~~~
tibbon
Thanks for the feedback. I'll make the text boxes more visible and work on
error handling for sure.

------
roundsquare
Interesting, but I'm guessing a lot of WoW players are going to hate you for
it. "My parents found out I play 10 hours a day and now I'm banned from using
the computer."

